# Do you know this Gun?



## esd07965 (Oct 27, 2010)

I recieved this gun from my grandfather. I don't know what kind of gun, what caliber or how much its worth. Can you give me any ideas? It is a 6 shot revolver, On the butt of the handle there is a date 1652 I believe. On the top of the gun there is a No.32 I believe it also says american arms co. It fits in the palm of my hand. It has a white pearl handle, and its silver with engraved vines all around it. Very beautiful. There is no trigger guard.

Eric Dowsland's Photos | Facebook

Any thoughts?


----------



## bayhawk2 (Sep 25, 2010)

I just made a quick search on the Web on American Arms. Co...It is no longer in business.
It was a dealer of imported Italian firearms.
The 1652 is probably the serial number.The Italian gunsmiths have always been good at decorative art on their guns.
The "32".May be a .32 caliber?That's all I found.You can probably find more somewhere out there on the net.Good luck.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I am a big believer of seeking out the single best source for information. Can you ask "Eric" on facebook?


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 9, 2009)

Packard said:


> I am a big believer of seeking out the single best source for information. Can you ask "Eric" on facebook?


I think he IS Eric on Facebook...


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanatos said:


> I think he IS Eric on Facebook...


If that is the case, then Eric would not be very useful.

Regards,

Packard


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

It's an American-made, .32 revolver, dating from the last quarter of the 19th century or maybe even the first decade of the 20th.
It may require rimfire cartridges, no longer available. But even if modern centerfire cartridges will work, it should not be fired. Modern cartridges will be too powerful for it.
The number 1652 is its serial number. It is not a date.

_The "American Arms Co." referenced as an importer of Italian guns has no relationship to this revolver._
The manufacturer was indeed the American Arms Co., but this one was located in or near Boston, MA, from 1870 through 1893. After moving to Alabama, they continued in business until 1901.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

It is one of the many pocket guns of the late 1800's many makers some even using names of other companies also known as vest pocket, purse, and waist guns for the more cultured people to have a little help against those misunderstood bad guys that always seem to exsist.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Packard said:


> If that is the case, then Eric would not be very useful.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Packard


ROTFLMAO!!!!:smt082


----------



## esd07965 (Oct 27, 2010)

*Yes I am Eric*

Thanks for all the info! Anyone have a clue what this may be worth?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...No idea.

Is the Antiques Roadshow coming to your area sometime soon?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Just a "guess" and depends on your area, any where from $100.00 to $250.00. Most that get them are for shadow box wall hangers to decorate studies or game rooms.


----------

